# Fish-n-Mate



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

The fish-n-mate carts have increased in price. The SR. is now $203.25 and the Jr. $165.80. Check out there web site www.fishnmate.com


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Getting up there in price. I think I'm gonna build one like beachbms built out of pvc.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I guess inflation has hit them do you remember what it was before the increase.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

I think the sr. was in the $170's.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

what's inflation? my pension hasn't gone up since 1986.:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

The Sr. price was $189.95 and the Jr. was $154.95 on Thurs. 7/24/03. When I checked yesterday I noticed the increase in price. I just bought the Sr. today from my local tackle shop for the $189.95 price.

Has anyone customized their Fish-n-Mate? If so, how? Any pictures you can post?

Thanks


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

FLPierfisherman,

I added a flyrod holder and a small beach umbrella. Looks like a 
hotdog stand but quite a few guys approached me about it.


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

What i did was covert a wheelie cool by coleman the one with the large handle and wheels $12.00 and went to boaters world and bought a rod rack for 6.00 drill 4 holes and some stainless stell bolds and your there.This thing looks and works great for under twenty.Im thinking of adding some kind of seat but i better not go to overboard.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

NO POPULARITY HAS DRIVEN UP THE PRICE. NOT INFLATION


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I just when on the link for ALex's Bait and tackle:

http://ss02.lynk-systems.com/alexsbait/html/

And there selling the Fish-n-Mate for the old prices


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

*Pier Cart*

Fellas,

I did a Google search for the Fishin Mate and found plenty of sites that had not updated to the new price. Shipping is a factor to consider though. Good luck.

Macman


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Its not that tough to make one*

I made one and it's easy. Everyone has a friend with a mig welder or has a local shop that can offer aluminium welding. If your stuck you can arc aluminium, but the welds aren't pretty. I used the tires from an old riding lawnmower my neighbor was junking. But you can use wheelbarrow tires or some of the lawnmowers have large rear tires. You can probably get them from a lawnmower repair shop. They can spin on a bolt.I should have used the spindlesfrom the mover but used round stock. There is a little play in the wheels, only noticable when empty on pavement. You can get the aluminium from a local metal supply company. Ask if you can go into their shorts and pieces dumpster. While my cart isn't all polished and my uncle now has it, the fish can't tell. 

Rich


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow, Baran013 that sounds great. I know what a great feeling that must be to make someting yourself. I'm not that talented. I stated out using a handtruck and then switched to one of those grocery carts but it couldn't carry all the things I keep comming up to take to the pier. So this week I bought the Fish-n-Mate Sr. But I did give serious consideration to making something myself.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Stuff like that is easy to make*

It doesn't take skill to do stuff like that. Just time. I'm no carpenter. It took me over half a day for a friend an I to put together a large wooden playground set. And yes, we had to take stuff apart because we bolted it on wrong. If I didn't have use of a mig, I would have bolted it together. You can make one with simple hand tools. Just remember not to put to much heat on aluminium when bending or it bends really really fast. The poles for chain line fencing could work well for rod holders and its galvanized so it won't rust. You could probably make one using metal and coat it with some type of rubberized coating. Only problem might be the weight. Something similiar to rhino liner might work. I know they sell the material in generic kits. I saw a cart at Lowes home improvement that would work. It was a cart with 4 larger air filled tires. You could justify buying it by saying that you can also use it in the yard. Who cares if it never sees dirt only sand.


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

I saw that cart at Lowes. It was on sale 2 weeks ago for $64.00. Two things that concerned me was the weight of it (for lifting it, in and out of a pickup truck) and the metal rusting from the salt air. Thats why I bought the Fish-n-Mate Sr., its aluminum and only weighs 24 lbs.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i guess i lucked out. a friend of mine had a buddy win one [jr.] in a tourn. i offered him 80 and got a fish-in mate cheap.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'v got the fish -n -jr and got another aluminun pole to carry my pier net,it fits inside one of the tubes that isn't being used. TRIGGER


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Triggerfish can you tell us what you are using to carry your pier net? An aluminum pole? Did you make this pole? I have a 36in metal ring pier net that I need to carry on my Fish-n-Mate and was wondering how to do it. I am also interested in any other modifications/customization anyone has done to their Fish-n-Mate. Thanks.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

It's just an aluminum pole about 48" long that fits into one of your fish -n - mates pole holders, you can remove it when not in use, I to have a 36" metal ring net. I found a lenght of aluminun pipe at work that no one was useing(throwing away) and cut it 48" long, made a hook out of scrap aluminum and attached it to the pole,the rope is wraped on one of those plastic extention cord holders which is held on the pole with another hook. No pictures. TRIGGER


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info TriggerFish! The rope for my pier net is wrapped around one of those plastic extension cord holders too. What you have made sounds great. I will have to look for an aluminum pole and hooks for my Fish-n-Mate. Thanks again for sharing your customization with us! Anyone have any others? Thanks


----------



## Sandhog (Sep 12, 2002)

I get the Jersey Fisherman and saw an article on how to make a surf cart from a handicapped walker. It was a bit much for just me , so I just added 2 pvc rod holders on the sides,made a frame out of alum. angle and heavy mesh to hold a 34 qt cooler. I got 2 wheels off of one of those eletric jeeps the kids ride on. Got a 3/8" peice of rod for the axle and used 1/2" pvc to make spacers to keep the wheels apart. There inside the walker frame. I can carry a chair, tackle bag, 2 rods and a cooler. It don't look real pretty but it works for me. Also it only cost me 10 or 12 bucks. Just my 2 cents.
Sandhog


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

Sandhog, got a pic?


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Check out how this guy modified his Fish-n-Mate. Click on the link below and scroll down the page. I would like to do this. Guess I could get the aluminum from Home Depot or Lowes but wouldn't know how to attach it. Looks like he might have some holders on the sides for buckets. Looks like he has some sort of shelf in the back also.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/carp-catchers/mygear4


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

For those of us who have been sitting on the rail trying to decide if they are worth the expense, get off and buy one. A number of guys had them at the Choptank Pier Clean Up on Saturday and I was really impressed at the quality that went into them. Although I have an excellent pier cart it isn't worth a darn in the sand because of the wheels. After seeing the SR. model I'm definitely spring for one this week. Aside from fishing I'll now have a better way to transport all that beach stuff from the condo to the sand and back again. It's amazing what you have to lug to the sand when you have two young grandkids.

Catman.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i have the jr. fishinmate and use it for a lot of things. my biggest use is in sept. when the mullet are running. i can put 3-5 gal buckets in it and take it on the beach. it sure beats carrying those buckets with about 24# mullet in them.


----------



## Sandhog (Sep 12, 2002)

*homemade cart*

TopSnipe
Sorry I took so long was gone for the weekend. I can't post a picture, but I will try to explain a little better. Here goes, look for 3 sided walker that doesn't fold & has no wheels. Looking at it from open side you want the axle to go in the front, with the wheels between the frame. If you need it taller you can add some PVC to make it higher; to add an extra shelf. I only made 1 shelf for the cooler, cause I use a tackle bag & can hang it on. You can attach the alum. angel with drill point screws or drill through & bolt it up. When I added the PVC for rod holders I angeled them so I wouldn't wack myself in the head with the rods. You can add screw eyes to hook a bungee cord on to hold cooler down. If you take your time & think it out you will be OK. If my son comes down this weekend I'll try to get him to take some pics. & post or email them to you. Hope this was some help to you.
 Sandhog


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Can anyone get to the Fish-n-Mate web site? I have been trying since Friday. Their site must be down? 
http://www.fishnmate.com


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*No problem,*

The site opened right up....Tightlines


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks for trying Hat80. I cannot get to their site. I have tried deleting my cookies, temp. internet files and my history files and even disabled my firewall but still can not get their site. I must have something screwed up.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

No problem here.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Opened for me


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Ditto*

Just click on this link:

http://www.fishnmate.com/

Then click on one of the pictures or the welcome link at the bottom of the web site.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Site works fine for me too! Must be your comp.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Who want's to trade?*

I got my Senior cart because I didn't have a 4 X 4 to fish the beach - preferably AI. Now if someone were to offer to swap their Chevy Tahoe for my cart....


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman - I know how you can afford that fish - n -mate,just go in your shed get a shovel,then go to the back yard and dig!!!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## FLpierffisherman (Jul 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for checking the Fish-n-Mate site for me. It was my computer. I could get to any site I wanted too except theirs. It was driving me nuts. I figured it had to be their site. I'm running Windows XP Pro with IE6. After a lot of trial and error heres what I did to fix the problem: in IE I clicked on Tools, Internet Options, Content Tab, under Certificates section, clicked "Clear SSL State" and then rebooted. I could then get to their site. Can't explain why I had to do this for their site, but it worked. Thanks again to everyone for checking for me.


----------

